# Surprising crash coarse on feral cat behavior



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I had left the light on in the cateo for my two new fosters to encourage them to use the cateo and to transition them into using the cat boxes out there. 

Apparently a feral cat jumped into our courtyard and my former feral (indoor only now) saw it looking in the cateo and rushed out there. They started to do the feral yowl scream at each other thru the cat proof screen.

_My feral:_ " get the heck off my property".
_Outdoor feral:_ "Ill do what ever I want to. Buzz off. Your not the boss of me".
_My feral:_ "do you want me to come out there and kick your butt"?

All said in screaming cat yowl, oscillating up and down in tone! On and on and on till I put a stop to it.

My honey said what the **** is that. Poor guy is getting a crash coarse on the behavior of cats! 

For being as quiet as all 7 are he is always surprised by these behaviors he never knew about.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Crash course is right!! He's learning though!


----------

